# S/p colonoscopy



## mamacase1 (Jul 13, 2010)

I NEW TO CODING COULD SOME ONE TELL ME WHAT ICD9 CODE U WOULD USE FOR S/P COLONOSCOPY. THEY DID REMOVE A COLON POLYP:confused


----------



## pscott (Jul 13, 2010)

I would use colyn polyp and V4589 for post surgical.
Good luck!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 14, 2010)

There is no "S/P colonoscopy" code and you can't code the colon polyp once it's been removed. There is a code for "Personal history of colonic polyps", V12.72, which implies that they were removed.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 14, 2010)

thank you for your help


----------

